# 928 you tube video



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys ,Iwanted to post a video on here of my 928 blower, someone on here a few weeks ago told me to upload to you tube,I since did that and uploaded a video but when I type into the search bar honda snowblowers,everyone elses video comes up but mine, i have the you tube video saved in my favorites and can access the video on you tube no problom but how do I get it to pop up in you tube search with all the other honda blower videos and also how do I put it on ere also like I have seen youtube videos on this site, thanks,I tried going onto settings on my you tube video to change the heading so it would pop up in the search bar but not doing something right


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Maybe try to copy and paste the link ?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*video*



nwcove said:


> Maybe try to copy and paste the link ?


Thanks, I just found it when I typed in Honda snow blower 928


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I think this is it.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

wdb said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pALW0JOtNbY


Thanks, how did you post to here, I was trying to copy and paste ,could'nt get it to work,lol


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

On the youtube page I clicked on "share" and copy/pasted the link into my reply.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've always just selected the url of the youtube page copy and paste it here. Always worked.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I've always just selected the url of the youtube page copy and paste it here. Always worked.


Ok thanks


----------

